# wilkers8, thinking of you today



## polka hop (Dec 23, 2003)

Happy birthday to your sweet Connor.


----------



## aswbarry (Jan 31, 2005)

wilkers8,
Just wanted you to know I am thinking about you and your family today. I hope that you are surrounded by all the love and support you need. Wishing you some solace in whatever you do for Connor today.








Angela


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Happy Birthday to you...
Happy Birthday to you...
Happy Birthday dear Connor...
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Thinking of you and your family today...


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Thinking of you and your family


----------



## sarah9774 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thinking of you and sending warm thoughts and hugs. Happy birthday little angel..


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Happy Birthday Connor!!!







Thinking of You Wilkers, and Dh and Baby Sean. Lots of love to you all.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I've followed your story and am thinking of you too.


----------



## Turtle Woman (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Happy birthday to your sweet baby today. You've honored him so well.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday to you...
Happy Birthday to you...
Happy Birthday dear Connor...
Happy Birthday to you!















:





















:





















:





















:
















I am sending lots of love and birthday blessings your way Wilkers!!!
WE LOVE YOU CONNOR!!!!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Gentle loving thoughts sent to Connor and his loving family.


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

Thank you all SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

to you and your family today.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

i posted on your other thread but will post it here as well

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CONNOR









tara


----------

